# Sexual frustrated/epic rapist wether.



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

What the heck am I going to do?

We had 6 goats- one buck, 1 wether, 4 does.  I recently got rid of the buck because he was beating up on the does pretty badly.  Now the wether won't stop raping the smallest (and most pregnant doe).  He practically squashed her yesterday so I have him on a line now so he can't get to her.  He isn't just trying to mate with her.  Its like a frantic OMG I GOTTA DO IT rape, then he seems to get frustrated and starts ramming her. He just doesn't give the poor girl a chance to move anywhere.  It is probably because the buck is gone so he is taking advantage...damn goats.

We haven't cross fenced our property so the pasture is just one large area, plus 2 stalls.  I have him tied to an over hang leanto thing by the other shed.  I stalled him separately last night.  

Why is he doing this? What can I do to stop it? Should I just get rid of him as well?  He is a sweet goat and we really like him but I'm not going to keep him around if he is just going to act like a total jerk.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 29, 2013)

That seems strange to me.

Are you sure he was properly wethered??

Sometimes if they are "banded" a little gonad can escape.  Can you check him to see if he is for sure wethered??

DonnaBelle


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> That seems strange to me.
> 
> Are you sure he was properly wethered??
> 
> ...


I checked when I first got him.  I'm pretty sure its properly wethered but I can double check later when I have help.

I thought it was strange too since he is a wether....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 29, 2013)

He's a wether. I would eat him.

I really don't know why he's doing that but he can't reproduce so why have him? I'd eat the guy myself esp if he was doing that to my does.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> He's a wether. I would eat him.
> 
> I really don't know why he's doing that but he can't reproduce so why have him? I'd eat the guy myself esp if he was doing that to my does.


We have him because DREW has a soft heart, my sister loves him, my best friend loves him....people are suckers you see.

I don't have the time or the patience to deal with jack ass animals.  If it were up to me, he would have been in the freezer months ago.  Now everyone is attached.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

He is definitely a wether, nothing but a bit of fluff down there.

Unless he is a cryptorchid.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 29, 2013)

You won't be able to correct it, Time for freezer camp!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 29, 2013)

How far along is the doe?
Also, do you know if he was castrated as a kid or as a older buck


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 29, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question about that. Do they paid for the feed or will they pay for the loss of the kids if he kills them? Good questions. 

I wish I could say something that may help but I really can't think of anything. I would dispatch of him.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 29, 2013)

X2


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 29, 2013)

If everyone's that attached to him, PUT HIM IN MY FREEZER


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds to me like it is time to start looking up some good goat recipes...our ram was doing that...started with the shelter walls, then ramming us too...he is resting calmly right now in our freezer.  

Just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 29, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like it is time to start looking up some good goat recipes...our ram was doing that...started with the shelter walls, then ramming us too...he is resting calmly right now in our freezer.
> 
> Just not worth it in my opinion.


Calmly being the key word


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 29, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> If everyone's that attached to him, PUT HIM IN MY FREEZER


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to talk to Drew about it.  He will have to suck it up, cause I can't have an animal like this with 4 does.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

A lot of nice, gentle wethers are out there right now you could buy.  Why put up with an aggressive one that can potentially hurt your does....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> If everyone's that attached to him, PUT HIM IN MY FREEZER





Dinner!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> A lot of nice, gentle wethers are out there right now you could buy.  Why put up with an aggressive one that can potentially hurt your does....


I dont' even want a wether.  They do nothing but cost me money.  

We had originally got him for dog food but Drew got attached.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 29, 2013)

You could give the family the option of paying for an Alcatraz for him themselves, if they love him so much  they just can't bear the thought of eating him......Absolute isolation for him, no chance ever to harm another animal, especially production animals, that pay their way..... Or eat him. No animal is worth risking animal or human well being, be they pet or production.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 10, 2013)

So we decided to keep him around (for now). We have more fencing in the plans so he will be able to be separated. Keeping him tied has proven successful. We also did a little fabricating and came up with a type of "hobble" to prevent him from mounting the does and running at them but still allow him the freedom to roam. 

So far so good. We attached it to front and hind diagonal pairs so he can walk, lay down, and graze comfortably but he cannot run or mount.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 10, 2013)

Drew's idea? lol

Ok so I have to see that. Must have pictures.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 10, 2013)

We gotta see some pics of this hobbled bad boy.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 10, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Drew's idea? lol
> 
> Ok so I have to see that. Must have pictures.


Well I mentioned it, he made the final design. I'll get some photos tomorrow. It works really well too! He can't rear up and mount with his leg tied to a hind and the does can easily out run him.


----------

